# How much better can the Nexus actually get?



## fearofcups (Aug 9, 2011)

How much of an improvement can we expect from development on the Nexus? I love having a huge screen, NFC, a notification light, and Android, but I'm a little disappointed in overall performance. I'm coming from a Fascinate, and while the Nexus is better in every way, it just isn't _that_ much faster or smoother. Can anyone with a Nexus S tell me what performance enhancements they saw over the past year in Gingerbread?

I'm on Axiom 2.1, and I tried Android Revolution before this. Both have given the best android experience I have had to date. But even then, it's just choppy in very particular places. The "lag" is not really there anymore, it is now this ever-present "stutter" that plagues android. Dropping below 60fps just ruins the appearance of fluidity and beauty in ICS.

For anyone who denies the existence of this stutter and proclaims the Nexus to be perfection itself, you are wrong. It stutters while scrolling in Gmail and in Messaging, pretty noticeably. The app drawer stutters all over, especially in the widget section. The worst of it it the app-switcher button and the home button. Hitting the Home button almost always causes the screen to stutter. Am I crazy that this bothers me as much as it does?

I am just curious as to how much better the Nexus can get over time. The CPU and GPU have already been overclocked substantially, but the heart of the problem is the underlying software. Can all of this stutter be ironed out or is it a given until Google does something more drastic? Can CM9 bring a smooth Home button and app drawer? Sometimes I question if custom roms do anything except add features. I don't care how quickly the Nexus can open an application, if it doesn't do it without stutter then it doesn't really matter, because it will feel slower then a 4S.

I just got the Nexus and I love it, but I am within the return window and I am really torn over the screen and features of Android versus the perfect execution of the 4S. Features vs fluidity, I'm torn.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree -- but I do think that it will get better. ICS is still in its infancy. I'd also try MIUI -- it tends to be way smoother than other ROMs.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

All im going to say is, if you think that by getting a 4s you're going to say goodbye to "stutters". you are mistaken.

My girlfriend has a 4, her sister a 4s. The stutters exist still, maps still load slowly, GPS lock isnt always great.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Personally, I feel these help: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13426-mod-buildprop-tweaks-to-improve-performance/

Good luck.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Your first problem is you're running a ROM. Seeing how this phone just came out, these ROMs will not allow your phone to run at optimum speeds. No matter what the creator claims. Its just the way of life with Android development in the beginning. It will get better.

2nd problem could be, and I emphasize COULD, is that your expectations were a little too high. I'll just leave it at that because my intentions are not to infuriate anyone.

Personally the only "lag" I've noticed is when pressing the switch app soft key. It does hiccup a little. Other than that, I don't notice any lag. But again, that's just me. I will say though that the scrolling speed could be a little faster/smoother however I would not call that lag or say its a major complaint. Coming from the TBolt I had legitimate complaints, none here.

And this isn't to say you are complaining. I understand how minor nuisances can get to people. I just recommend giving it sometime. You said for the most part you love the phone, so that's a good thing. =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

fearofcups said:


> How much of an improvement can we expect from development on the Nexus? I love having a huge screen, NFC, a notification light, and Android, but I'm a little disappointed in overall performance. I'm coming from a Fascinate, and while the Nexus is better in every way, it just isn't _that_ much faster or smoother. Can anyone with a Nexus S tell me what performance enhancements they saw over the past year in Gingerbread?
> 
> I'm on Axiom 2.1, and I tried Android Revolution before this. Both have given the best android experience I have had to date. But even then, it's just choppy in very particular places. The "lag" is not really there anymore, it is now this ever-present "stutter" that plagues android. Dropping below 60fps just ruins the appearance of fluidity and beauty in ICS.
> 
> ...


I have an iPhone 4s (among others, I get phones free from work and have several dozen working "primo" devices (I'm a product journalist and write reviews on them)). My favorite phone right now is the Galaxy Nexus, all the ROM love is what it is about for me. I run Zygot3 2.0 and have no issue with the lag you are describing. I'm clocked at 1.35GHz. I can say that the iPhone 4s is without a doubt a huge disappointment on several fronts and the only reason I even kept it was the hope that one day I can get root and do some nifty cydia things with it. (That and it's handy to have for my car stereo as it has the bluetooth music play so when I get in the car my playlist just starts going).

If you are thinking you are going to be free from lag on it I can't say how disappointed you will be. It's buggy, I've had to get 3 different phones (mic issues, volume button wore out in two weeks and now I'm on my third device). It's 3G speed blows chunks, and without root I'm a slave to whatever apple wants me to do with the UI/themes/tweaks etc...

Also you will have no flash, which sucks and Siri is down quite regularly (the servers go down) and when they do it is useless and won't do anything for you. I actually need to update my review because I was in the novelty stage when I wrote it and now a few months after the fact that has worn off.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

But is the lag issue really big enough to turn you away from the nexus? I mean I can understand if it isnt what you had hoped it to be but as far as the advancements they have JUST started bringing things to the table.

I personally love the dev community and their work with this phone. It might just be that I came from the droid 1 to this phone...and I will tell you it was worth the months of waiting.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

The scroll lag I've been seeing and that I think he's referring to is when you scroll slowly. It jumps a bit during the scrolling whereas iOS devices don't really do that. This doesn't bother me at all because I usually don't scroll slowly so it's fluid to me


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Your first problem is you're running a ROM. Seeing how this phone just came out, these ROMs will not allow your phone to run at optimum speeds. No matter what the creator claims. Its just the way of life with Android development in the beginning. It will get better.
> 
> 2nd problem could be, and I emphasize COULD, is that your expectations were a little too high. I'll just leave it at that because my intentions are not to infuriate anyone.
> 
> ...


Are you implying that the roms out now are slowing the phone down causing his lag?

Lol that's absurd I would sure love to know where u are getting that idea


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

There are many inaccuracies in this article but there is a plethora of info and food for thought. https://plus.google.com/100838276097451809262/posts/VDkV9XaJRGS

Read this as well as the linked articles for some insight into your perceived lag problem.

In regard to what the op is upset about, I have always been displeased with the way that the homescreen doesn't track your finger movement in what seems like real time like ios does.


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

"The CPU and GPU have already been overclocked substantially"

Actually, the CPU and GPU have been UNDERCLOCKED substantially from 1.5GHz to 1.2GHz for CPU and 384MHz to 308MHz for the GPU. You should see 20-30% speed increases once custom kernels are released that actually allow the OMAP 4460 to run at it's native frequency. Actual overclocking could possibly get us to 2-2.2GHz.


----------



## Woohah (Oct 19, 2011)

casca said:


> I have an iPhone 4s (among others, I get phones free from work and have several dozen working "primo" devices (I'm a product journalist and write reviews on them)). My favorite phone right now is the Galaxy Nexus, all the ROM love is what it is about for me. I run Zygot3 2.0 and have no issue with the lag you are describing. I'm clocked at 1.35GHz. I can say that the iPhone 4s is without a doubt a huge disappointment on several fronts and the only reason I even kept it was the hope that one day I can get root and do some nifty cydia things with it. * (That and it's handy to have for my car stereo as it has the bluetooth music play so when I get in the car my playlist just starts going).*


You do know you can do that on the Galaxy Nexus right? I have mine hooked up via bluetooth and although I am completely done with all Apple products, I managed to move my entire Itunes collection over to Media Monkey and do my syncs that way. With Google Music, I now can stream my media so no need to really have a personal collection outside of just having it to have it. As if I really have time to listen to over 200,000 MP3's!


----------



## fearofcups (Aug 9, 2011)

Zacisblack said:


> "The CPU and GPU have already been overclocked substantially"
> 
> Actually, the CPU and GPU have been UNDERCLOCKED substantially from 1.5GHz to 1.2GHz for CPU and 384MHz to 308MHz for the GPU. You should see 20-30% speed increases once custom kernels are released that actually allow the OMAP 4460 to run at it's native frequency. Actual overclocking could possibly get us to 2-2.2GHz.


That makes sense. I (probably along with everyone else) am waiting for CM9 and some screen tuning from Supercurio to truly bring out the potential of this phone. As it stands though, the stutter on the basic homescreen/app drawer is really annoying.

What about other gifts from Google? Do you think Majel will make an appearance on here? How about a true iMessage competitor (+ messenger does not count..) that exists across all android phones?

Some of the coolest parts of the Nexus like Android Beam and NFC are fairly useless because you have to know someone who has a Nexus.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

fearofcups said:


> What about other gifts from Google? Do you think Majel will make an appearance on here? How about a true iMessage competitor (+ messenger does not count..) that exists across all android phones?


You mean gtalk?


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> You mean gtalk?


Yea I think he dismissed that too I however think gtalk is great but they should really make improvements to it like sending pics as opposed to having to Gmail it or being able to view friends icons bigger I think with small improvements like that it can be much better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

I think the Gnex can get a whole lot better, and that's what makes it the best phone. And that's not to say that it's not already a great device. It's not held back by a locked bootloader, it's got a whole army of developers behind it, and it'll be the first phone with any and all new features of android...combine that with great hardware, great network, a very sexy design, and ICS and you've got a home run


----------



## fearofcups (Aug 9, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Yea I think he dismissed that too I however think gtalk is great but they should really make improvements to it like sending pics as opposed to having to Gmail it or being able to view friends icons bigger I think with small improvements like that it can be much better
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Is Talk integrated into the Messaging app? Does it automatically use it when texting someone? I didn't even think about it, I had assumed it wasn't so integrated. I got bombarded with an iMessage group conversation the other day and it was annoying. It's been said before, but Messenger, Talk, and Messaging should all be one integrated service.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

The phone has been out, what, two weeks? It easily has the most dev support i've seen on any phone i've owned in the first two weeks of release. Give it time. One of the major selling points for me is the potential.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Im going to respond to the thread title, not your post. Honestly this is one of the whackest most faithless posts ive read in a while. Instead of asking how much better can the nexus how about you do something to improve it? If the nexus isn't a dev phone I'm not quite sure what is...better is subjective. But with that in mind my simplest answer would be is that it can get as better as you want it..


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> The phone has been out, what, two weeks? It easily has the most dev support i've seen on any phone i've owned in the first two weeks of release. Give it time. One of the major selling points for me is the potential.


I agree. Ics will be polished soon enough. Its a much better starting point than previous versions. Lag? I can't scroll or type fast enough to make it lag. Its all in the setup. Btw. Axiom 2.2 is by far the fastest yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Try turning on force gpu rendering in developer options. Made scrolling throughout the phone a whole lot smoother for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

It seems like most of the problems that you have are with the ui . If you consider that this is basically the first version of a major ui overhaul for android phone software, I would say that there is probably a great chance that in future versions, things like smoothness will be considerably better. Considering the differences in the ui from gingerbread to ics, I'd say there's probably a lot to look forward to in the future.. I and since this is a nexus, and we'll get to see it first and without any tampering from the phone manufacturers changes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

*Please take a second and read this and give it an ounce of consideration. It will inform you, and I truly believe the closer-to-stock and less Quadrant obsessed roms are more responsive.*

I say run AOSP or CM9, but as we've seen in a different thread and the fact that many of these kang-ish roms have hundreds of users, it doesn't seem to do any good. People crave these high Quadrant scores and don't realize that they're often sacrificing stability and consistent fluidity for a number that is day-to-day, entirely meaningless.

I notice some microscopic stutter in the app drawer after a reboot. Other than that, no stutter. (Except Reader, but I'm pretty sure they changed something recently and introduced a bug because it was perfect a while back).

Also, the more *POSSIBLE *(see below) technical answer to this (and what fuels my beliefs that these kangy roms sacrifice fludiity for benchmarks) is that the REAL cause of this issue is the UI prioritization at the OS level in Android. It's been discussed repeatedly, especially given the anticipation of hardware acceleration in ICS. According to people that know far more than myself, iPhone-quality smoothness can be accomplished _without _hardware acceleration, but it requires giving the UI thread/proc full real time scheduling priority, which, at this point, is pretty apparently something Android developers are not interested in doing.

I hope that helps explain it a bit. If you want more:
https://plus.google....sts/VDkV9XaJRGS

Of course, now that I read the edits, my older suspicion has resurfaced: that the Dalvik security mechanisms and flexibility of Android (Intents, activity stacks, more) are the cause of visual performance. Read for yourself and make your own decision!

---

edit, please read the SECOND edit in the G+ post. I'm recently been getting into some graphics work myself and learning about how GL rendering works and the discussion that Dianne engages in makes sense from every angle to me. It's a good read anyway. (Basically, even the hardware accel now is struggling because of how it works. Android can have MANY surfaces in an app that are being rendered and mobile GPUs are still not good at handling multiple GL contexts).


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

fearofcups said:


> How much of an improvement can we expect from development on the Nexus? I love having a huge screen, NFC, a notification light, and Android, but I'm a little disappointed in overall performance. I'm coming from a Fascinate, and while the Nexus is better in every way, it just isn't _that_ much faster or smoother. Can anyone with a Nexus S tell me what performance enhancements they saw over the past year in Gingerbread?
> 
> I'm on Axiom 2.1, and I tried Android Revolution before this. Both have given the best android experience I have had to date. But even then, it's just choppy in very particular places. The "lag" is not really there anymore, it is now this ever-present "stutter" that plagues android. Dropping below 60fps just ruins the appearance of fluidity and beauty in ICS.
> 
> ...


Neither of the ROMs you mentioned are AOSP.. Try my ROM (GummyNex) , Rootzboat, BuglessBeast, CM9 kang or AOKP... After trying those come basck and let us know what you think cause the ones you mentioned are just ROMS built on the OTA


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

Woohah said:


> You do know you can do that on the Galaxy Nexus right? I have mine hooked up via bluetooth and although I am completely done with all Apple products, I managed to move my entire Itunes collection over to Media Monkey and do my syncs that way. With Google Music, I now can stream my media so no need to really have a personal collection outside of just having it to have it. As if I really have time to listen to over 200,000 MP3's!


Yeah for sure bud







Just can't do that and use flash my galaxy nexus at the same time while driving LOL. Rather take the ipwn and put it in the glove box and let it serve the music, it's the only thing it's good for anyway.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Trying to be nice, because this smells a lot like iPhone trolling in the guise of the curious want-to-be Android fan.

First of all... I CAN absolutely deny experiencing any lag on my GNex. I know the lag you're referring to. I only experienced it occasionally on my Motor Droid X. With the hex, stock or ROMed, all lag of ANY type is gone. This is a combo of the CPU and ICS. So, I take offense to being told I am in denial for not experiencing an issue such as the one mentioned by a potential troller. Now, if your phone really is having those issue, I suggest a factory reset or simply returning it for another GNex.

Honestly, just my opinion here, but if you are already thinking about a trendy S4, do it. Then you will have very little to worry about, because Apple has figured it all out for you. The iPhone user is never far from the Lemming Tree. So, you will have plenty grandmas, grandpas and granola eating brainwashed fools to share your iPhone experience with. Me, I'll be in the corner with my GNex, making my own decisions, with a device light years ahead of anything Apple is putting out for their untech savvy followers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> Trying to be nice, because this smells a lot like iPhone trolling in the guise of the curious want-to-be Android fan.
> 
> First of all... I CAN absolutely deny experiencing any lag on my GNex. I know the lag you're referring to. I only experienced it occasionally on my Motor Droid X. With the hex, stock or ROMed, all lag of ANY type is gone. This is a combo of the CPU and ICS. So, I take offense to being told I am in denial for not experiencing an issue such as the one mentioned by a potential troller. Now, if your phone really is having those issue, I suggest a factory reset or simply returning it for another GNex.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Neither of the ROMs you mentioned are AOSP.. Try my ROM (GummyNex) , Rootzboat, BuglessBeast, CM9 kang or AOKP... After trying those come basck and let us know what you think cause the ones you mentioned are just ROMS built on the OTA


Yours is the fastest I've used which is why I keep coming back to it. Just updated to 0.3.1 and all is running smoothly. Keep up the good work! I do have to admit I will have a mistress when CM9 gets a little further along.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I have no lag in my phone. None. Running axiom with normal 300-1.35 frequencies with constant live wallpaper and tasking. Maybe your phone just sucks and you're somehow thinking that every phone produced is the exact same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Smootee said:


> I have no lag in my phone. None. Running axiom with normal 300-1.35 frequencies with constant live wallpaper and tasking. Maybe your phone just sucks and you're somehow thinking that every phone produced is the exact same.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


wow what a help you are


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

fearofcups said:


> How much of an improvement can we expect from development on the Nexus? I love having a huge screen, NFC, a notification light, and Android, but I'm a little disappointed in overall performance. I'm coming from a Fascinate, and while the Nexus is better in every way, it just isn't _that_ much faster or smoother. Can anyone with a Nexus S tell me what performance enhancements they saw over the past year in Gingerbread?
> 
> I'm on Axiom 2.1, and I tried Android Revolution before this. Both have given the best android experience I have had to date. But even then, it's just choppy in very particular places. The "lag" is not really there anymore, it is now this ever-present "stutter" that plagues android. Dropping below 60fps just ruins the appearance of fluidity and beauty in ICS.
> 
> ...


Guys you really have to read EVERYTHING in the OP of the Dev's posts. The fact that that CPU and GPU are overclocked may be THE reason why your phone is lagging. Even though we all have the same phone, they actually all individually react differently to overclocking/undervolt etc. I am on AXIOM 2.1 with the latest JDKernel and I do not experience any of the "stutter" mentioned in this thread besides the recent apps soft key's minor hiccup.

In short, you really have to play around with your phone and see what's best i.e. mix and match ROM/Kernel/OC/UV. I can't stop just aimlessly scrolling through my phone because I am so surprised as to how smooth it runs no matter how many background apps are running.

Also I kept the phone stock for a week just to see what it would be like untouched, and I didn't experience any stutter.. Perhaps the original poster of this thread had a defect? His phone sounds like a POS lol


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

fearofcups said:


> How much of an improvement can we expect from development on the Nexus? I love having a huge screen, NFC, a notification light, and Android, but I'm a little disappointed in overall performance. I'm coming from a Fascinate, and while the Nexus is better in every way, it just isn't _that_ much faster or smoother. Can anyone with a Nexus S tell me what performance enhancements they saw over the past year in Gingerbread?
> 
> I'm on Axiom 2.1, and I tried Android Revolution before this. Both have given the best android experience I have had to date. But even then, it's just choppy in very particular places. The "lag" is not really there anymore, it is now this ever-present "stutter" that plagues android. Dropping below 60fps just ruins the appearance of fluidity and beauty in ICS.
> 
> ...


Hate to tell you, but from that logic I can tell you've never used an Iphone. My Fiancee had a 4s until it became unbearable. The constant reception problems and stutters everywhere forced her out. When the reception problem started at first we both thought it was a bad phone. She's had three. All with the same problem. It honestly sounds like you are stretching the truth alot. I have seen a few stutters, but honestly even WP7.5 has these... Technology isn't perfect. Making excuses isn't going to help


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

OP,

If you're really unhappy stop asking other people and just switch to the iPhone. No one is going to make you instantly love your phone. I personally tried it and didn't like it. Different strokes, different folks.

BTW, I still don't know what lag you're complaining about. Sometimes I swear my phone is less "lag" free than some computers. ICS has done a LOT of work towards fixing my previous complaints of Android.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

austinb324 said:


> There are many inaccuracies in this article but there is a plethora of info and food for thought. https://plus.google.com/100838276097451809262/posts/VDkV9XaJRGS


Thanks for that, a good read.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> wow what a help you are


It wasn't meant to help. The thread author obviously isn't looking for help, and is just looking to gripe. Since it's common sense AND knowledge that these phones aren't carbon copies of one another. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fearofcups (Aug 9, 2011)

I will try returning to a stock rom/kernel and see if it helps. I messed around with the browser some more and have decided it is amazing, it is definitely the best mobile browsing experience I have ever used. I think people are taking my post a little too far. Lag and stutter are not equivalent, and overall the device is very smooth. Going back to my fascinate makes me cringe a little.

I was not implying that the Nexus is anything but great right now, I was just wondering what kind of enhancements might come along from Google or the community. I don't know why some people would suspect that I secretly hate android and have no experience with it. No I am not a developer, and I wasn't trying to belittle any of their accomplishments, I was just curious as to what is coming.

I'm sure the 4S has it's problems as well, I was just looking for some advice.


----------



## mattnphuron (Dec 29, 2011)

I find the lag in the app drawer the first time you swipe from on page to the other. If you scroll back its smooth then when I go to the next page it stutters, than its smooth its so weird

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I totally understand where you're coming from. I have never and will never own an iPhone, but I do agree that it is king when it comes to fluidity and smooth experience.

On a phone level, I've experienced stutter in a few places. It's mostly when going backwards in apps. Whenever I back out of a txt convo in messages to the list of threads, it stutters. Same when going backwards in the app drawer.

On an app level, I think the fb and twitter apps are an absolute disgrace. They look the same as the iPhone version, but operate nothing like it. They stutter so much and are anything but smooth. It lags like hell when I type a tweet, and scrolling is never buttery. This is even with the force gpu option enabled.

These are only minor complaints, but again, I understand where you're coming from. Google has made a massive leap with ICS but there is still some work to be done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Edit: Just checked Twitter with and without the forced GPU rendering. The scrolling is atrocious without it enabled, but I can type new tweets with speed. Enabling GPU rendering makes the scrolling a whole lot smoother, but then typing lags. ARGH. I've tried other Twitter apps but I just like the official one best..


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't read this whole thread, just the first few posts, but I beg to differ on the stuttering/lagging complaints. I am running the newest AOKP (Open Kang) Toro ROM with its stock matching kernel and NovaLauncher on top (and no Live Wallpaper), and it flies almost all the time. I see almost no lag ever, unless it's at an understandable time (some heavy app change or something occasionally, but most of the time it handles even the fastest commands from me).

The ONLY thing I can complain about right now isn't even Android, but what the person above me said about how slow the Facebook app takes to load each action and page inside...wtf?! It takes foreeeever sometimes, even comparing to my sister's Incredible 2 doing the same exact thing. Facebook is really awful in the Android app department- I just don't get it.

And of course the recent apps menu is going to take a sec, it grabs and displays all the running apps' most recent screen shots- it does it pretty damn fast to me.

C'mon..


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

Protip, if you really want an answer, read my post at the bottom of page 3.

Also, use the Facebook Mobile site. It looks identical to the app, except it loads in a snap and is like, pure butter smooth.

Of course, they keep fudgeing with their user-agent detection and on CM9 roms it seems to think it's a Droid Bionic and then serves the WAP/Blackberry version. I'm going to toy with it and get a better user-agent fixed because yes, the Facebook app is pure shit. Not only is it balls-slow, it also has a tendency to background-battery-munch as well as crap on my GPS for hours on end.


----------



## fearofcups (Aug 9, 2011)

nobnoobody said:


> Protip, if you really want an answer, read my post at the bottom of page 3.
> 
> Also, use the Facebook Mobile site. It looks identical to the app, except it loads in a snap and is like, pure butter smooth.
> 
> Of course, they keep fudgeing with their user-agent detection and on CM9 roms it seems to think it's a Droid Bionic and then serves the WAP/Blackberry version. I'm going to toy with it and get a better user-agent fixed because yes, the Facebook app is pure shit. Not only is it balls-slow, it also has a tendency to background-battery-munch as well as crap on my GPS for hours on end.


The mobile version of Facebook is extremely smooth. I realize that a lot of the stuttering issues are just poorly coded 3rd party apps that will improve over time.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I realize that the mobile version is solid, but I want the app to work well. No reason that it shouldn't.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> I realize that the mobile version is solid, but I want the app to work well. No reason that it shouldn't.


That's a facebook issue, not an android one. You're right, there's no reason it shouldn't work well.


----------



## comnsens (Sep 5, 2011)

I will add to this thread. I am still running on stock. Have not unlocked my gnex yet. I have had some stutter and have had the phone reboot on me 3 times so far. I know its still new and I am anxious to try both roms and kernels but haven't seen one that has everything functional that originally came with the phone. Some are close though, and I'm sure all bugs and features will eventually be fixed and fully working. I'm still holding out until the updates start slowing down a bit so I'm not flashing every other day. Have a couple roms and kernels in mind that I will be checking out. Just gonna wait a little longer. Keep up the good work Devs and Themers. You all have saved me money by not having to upgrade often. Thanks again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I understand. I feel like Apple would never let an app as popular as Facebook into their app store if it was as badly coded as this though. I guess that's a con of not having a strict, closed policy when it comes to applications.

A majority of the people that I know who switched to the iPhone from Android did it because they perceived Android as laggy. For a large amount of consumers, social networking is a big selling point for switching to smartphone. Having the two official apps not function properly may deter people, and then it turns into an Android issue in general. A normal person wouldn't understand that it's just a 'badly coded' app.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

comnsens said:


> I know its still new and I am anxious to try both roms and kernels but haven't seen one that has everything functional that originally came with the phone.


What features are you talking about that aren't functional?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> Yeah, I understand. I feel like Apple would never let an app as popular as Facebook into their app store if it was as badly coded as this though. I guess that's a con of not having a strict, closed policy when it comes to applications.
> 
> A majority of the people that I know who switched to the iPhone from Android did it because they perceived Android as laggy. For a large amount of consumers, social networking is a big selling point for switching to smartphone. Having the two official apps not function properly may deter people, and then it turns into an Android issue in general. A normal person wouldn't understand that it's just a 'badly coded' app.


I know more people going iphone -> android than the other way around. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## PrimeDirective (Dec 31, 2011)

Im going to buy an iphone 4S to use as a stand for my galaxy nexus


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> wow what a help you are


LOL!!! I love productive quips, that are equally productive. Let me throw mine in the mix


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

The "Reason Android is Laggy" article definitely helped me get a better understanding of the nuts & bolts of display rendering. So it is impossible for devs/users to change the UI thread priority? Sorry if it's a stupid question, I have absolutely zero knowledge about this stuff.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

FB should be ripped a new asshole for making the iPhone version so nicely, the mobile version so nicely, but then the Android app version is buggy as could be.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

PrimeDirective said:


> Im going to buy an iphone 4S to use as a stand for my galaxy nexus


I lol'd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I know more people going iphone -> android than the other way around. But maybe that's just me.


No it's not just you... Look at the marketshare... It's true.


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

so far, my phone is doing exactly what it should, im running axi0m 2.3.. no problems, gapps and wallet is built in, oc too. its xfering my music, so when i unplug it before work the real test will begin. i truly love the phone, and if your thinking the phone is lagging and such then, oh well. Im running adw ex and its smooth as butter, i have zero complaints. the rooting unlocking to rom setup was very easy, and very fast... I love this phone


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

dr01dx said:


> so far, my phone is doing exactly what it should, im running axi0m 2.3.. no problems, gapps and wallet is built in, oc too. its xfering my music, so when i unplug it before work the real test will begin. i truly love the phone, and if your thinking the phone is lagging and such then, oh well. Im running adw ex and its smooth as butter, i have zero complaints. the rooting unlocking to rom setup was very easy, and very fast... I love this phone


one small complaint, the transfer speed. kinda sucks, other than that....whooooot


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

dr01dx said:


> one small complaint, the transfer speed. kinda sucks, other than that....whooooot


are you kidding me? LTE transfer speed slow? are we on the same network? LTE is faster than my home cable ISP.


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

cheese said:


> are you kidding me? LTE transfer speed slow? are we on the same network? LTE is faster than my home cable ISP.


He is talking about the USB transfer speed... chill out


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

cheese said:


> are you kidding me? LTE transfer speed slow? are we on the same network? LTE is faster than my home cable ISP.


sorry, xfer speed from pc to phone is slow, my connection is slow here, but once i leave the house.....oh my


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> He is talking about the USB transfer speed... chill out


thanks chris


----------



## paperhurts (Jan 6, 2012)

I only want them to debug the accelerometer issue...or am I the only person experiencing that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

paperhurts said:


> I only want them to debug the accelerometer issue...or am I the only person experiencing


What issue are you having? Is it the auto rotate speed?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

This was a great read! This is my first android and my first impression was not so great. Multiple crashes with reboots, the pages not scrolling smooth makes the phone feel cheap and not well put together. I'm bout 2 weeks into being unlocked and its only gotten better for me. I can't wait for better ROMs and more overclocking stuff! Especially after reading this and learning that our phones are underclocked so much!


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

Since the dalvik wipe it was slow. Now that cache is built up. The phone is flying. Omg I couldn't be more happy. Now I have all my music on the phone. I'm gonna sleep with it tonight. And hopefully I can satisfy it. Cause it is to me lol. I wish I could marry this damn phone....why can't I ????

sent from my super gnex


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

iphone_quiter said:


> This was a great read! This is my first android and my first impression was not so great. Multiple crashes with reboots, the pages not scrolling smooth makes the phone feel cheap and not well put together. I'm bout 2 weeks into being unlocked and its only gotten better for me. I can't wait for better ROMs and more overclocking stuff! Especially after reading this and learning that our phones are underclocked so much!


What's crashing... mine has had fc with some app..blackjack app. What's your problem

sent from my super gnex


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

This phone is the best phone I've had other than the battery life I get around 6 hours of moderate use with nothing syncing and set cpu underclocked I guess its he 3g/4g drain but nothing seems to not drain.. but that is fixed ill deff make this the last phone I get =p lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

It's already better than my girl. MY GN doesn't biyatch. It doesn't need foreplay. It doesn't get periods. It doesn't cost me anything.


----------

